# Find of the Day: 2001 Bagged allroad with AirLift, Brembo, Recaro, 550hp in NJ



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it comes to modded cars we tend to hear two terms. One is ‘Built not Bought’. The other is ‘Buy it Built’. The first will give you more street cred in your ability to craft a hopefully finely tailored steed. The latter will assuredly save you money as the amassing of parts and hours spent building a car almost never pan out in resale… even if resale comes at a premium over market value. Case in point may be this bagged C5 allroad we’ve found on the New Jersey Craigslist website. 

Of course the original allroad already featured an air suspension that allowed for dash adjustable ride height. Throw in the heritage plus from-the-factory wheel arch flares, Avant bodystyle and 2.7-liter biturbo V6 paired with manual transmission and the original allroad qualifies as a certifiable favorite for the stance niche of the tuning scene. In that regard, this particular car is a fine specimen. Why? Frankly, it’s one incredibly thorough build so we’ll leave the description up to the owner and repost that in his own words. 

Our story is HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/in_marke...50-hp-c5-allroad-with-mt6-brembo-recaro-more/ 

The listing on Craigslist is HERE: http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3813233375.html


----------

